# [SOLVED] Was Nerds 2.0 Released on DVD?



## ngrome (Feb 8, 2009)

Not Revenge of the Nerds, but the sequel to PBS mini series Triumph of the Nerds. I know the Triumph of the Nerds, which discussed the history of the computer industry, was released on DVD, but can't find a copy of Nerds 2.0.1, which discussed the history of the Internet. Thanks.


----------



## ngrome (Feb 8, 2009)

*Re: Was Nerds 2.0 Released on DVD?*

Did a little googling myself, the answer is NO, even though the first one was released on DVD.


----------

